# BPi-R1 (Banana Pi) - several problems.



## ogogon (May 14, 2016)

Hello colleagues!

I installed FreeBSD-11.0-CURRENT-arm-armv6-BANANAPI-20160408-r297692.img.xz on Banana Pi R1 (BPi-R1, http://bananapi.com/index.php/component/content/article?layout=edit&id=59) and I had a few problems.

The most important and fatal ones - FreeBSD kernel does not recognize network interfaces.

Here are the load listing from a TTL-serial console:

```
[SERIAL/DIRECT] CONNECTED TO PORT /dev/cu.usbserial (115200-8N1)

***
*** CONNECT TO localhost
*** date 14.05.16
*** time 15:24:47
***

ю
U-Boot SPL 2015.04 (Apr 08 2016 - 06:36:29)
DRAM: 1024 MiB
CPU: 912000000Hz, AXI/AHB/APB: 3/2/2


U-Boot 2015.04 (Apr 08 2016 - 06:36:29) Allwinner Technology

CPU:  Allwinner A20 (SUN7I)
I2C:  ready
DRAM:  1 GiB
WARNING: Caches not enabled
MMC:  SUNXI SD/MMC: 0
reading u-boot.env

** Unable to read "u-boot.env" from mmc0:1 **
Using default environment

In:  serial
Out:  serial
Err:  serial
SCSI:  SUNXI SCSI INIT
SATA link 0 timeout.
AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 1 ports 3 Gbps 0x1 impl SATA mode
flags: ncq stag pm led clo only pmp pio slum part ccc apst
Net:  dwmac.1c50000
starting USB...
USB0:  USB EHCI 1.00
scanning bus 0 for devices... 1 USB Device(s) found
USB1:  USB EHCI 1.00
scanning bus 1 for devices... 2 USB Device(s) found
  scanning usb for storage devices... 0 Storage Device(s) found
Hit any key to stop autoboot:  0
Booting from: mmc 0 ubldr
reading ubldr
262685 bytes read in 67 ms (3.7 MiB/s)
## Starting application at 0x42000094 ...
Consoles: U-Boot console 


Compatible U-Boot API signature found @0x7f235408





FreeBSD/armv6 U-Boot loader, Revision 1.2


(root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org, Fri Apr  8 07:03:08 UTC 2016)





DRAM: 1024MB


MMC Device 1 not found
MMC Device 2 not found
MMC Device 3 not found
MMC Device 1 not found
Number of U-Boot devices: 3


U-Boot env: loaderdev='mmc 0'


Found U-Boot device: disk


  Checking unit=1 slice=<auto> partition=<auto>... good.


Booting from disk1s2a:


/boot/kernel/kernel data=0x634ca4+0x12735c syms=[0x4+0x8acb0+0x4+0x9eae7]





Hit [Enter] to boot immediately, or any other key for command prompt.



Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 9 seconds...
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 8 seconds...
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 7 seconds...
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 6 seconds...
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 5 seconds...
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 4 seconds...
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 3 seconds...
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 2 seconds...
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 1 second...
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel]...  


/boot/dtb/bananapi.dtb size=0x80ef


Loaded DTB from file 'bananapi.dtb'.


Kernel entry at 0x0x42200100...


Kernel args: (null)


KDB: debugger backends: ddb
KDB: current backend: ddb
Copyright (c) 1992-2016 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
   The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 11.0-CURRENT #0 r297692: Fri Apr  8 07:10:09 UTC 2016
  root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/arm.armv6/usr/src/sys/A20 arm
FreeBSD clang version 3.8.0 (tags/RELEASE_380/final 262564) (based on LLVM 3.8.0)
WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.
VT: init without driver.
CPU: Cortex A7 rev 4 (Cortex-A core)
Supported features: ARM_ISA THUMB2 JAZELLE THUMBEE ARMv4 Security_Ext
WB enabled LABT branch prediction disabled
LoUU:2 LoC:3 LoUIS:2
Cache level 1:
32KB/64B 4-way data cache WB Read-Alloc Write-Alloc
32KB/32B 2-way instruction cache Read-Alloc
Cache level 2:
256KB/64B 8-way unified cache WB Read-Alloc Write-Alloc
real memory  = 1073741824 (1024 MB)
avail memory = 1036029952 (988 MB)
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
random: entropy device external interface
kbd0 at kbdmux0
ofwbus0: <Open Firmware Device Tree>
aw_ccu0 on ofwbus0
aw_oscclk0: <Allwinner Oscillator Clock> mem 0x1c20050-0x1c20053 on aw_ccu0
clk_fixed0: <Fixed clock> on aw_ccu0
aw_pll0: <Allwinner PLL Clock> mem 0x1c20000-0x1c20003 on aw_ccu0
aw_pll1: <Allwinner PLL Clock> mem 0x1c20008-0x1c2000f on aw_ccu0
aw_pll2: <Allwinner PLL Clock> mem 0x1c20020-0x1c20023 on aw_ccu0
aw_pll3: <Allwinner PLL Clock> mem 0x1c20028-0x1c2002b on aw_ccu0
aw_cpuclk0: <Allwinner CPU Clock> mem 0x1c20054-0x1c20057 on aw_ccu0
aw_axiclk0: <Allwinner AXI Clock> mem 0x1c20054-0x1c20057 on aw_ccu0
aw_ahbclk0: <Allwinner AHB Clock> mem 0x1c20054-0x1c20057 on aw_ccu0
aw_gate0: <Allwinner AHB Clock Gates> mem 0x1c20060-0x1c20067 on aw_ccu0
aw_apbclk0: <Allwinner APB Clock> mem 0x1c20054-0x1c20057 on aw_ccu0
aw_gate1: <Allwinner APB0 Clock Gates> mem 0x1c20068-0x1c2006b on aw_ccu0
aw_apbclk1: <Allwinner APB Clock> mem 0x1c20058-0x1c2005b on aw_ccu0
aw_gate2: <Allwinner APB1 Clock Gates> mem 0x1c2006c-0x1c2006f on aw_ccu0
aw_modclk0: <Allwinner Module Clock> mem 0x1c20080-0x1c20083 on aw_ccu0
aw_modclk1: <Allwinner Module Clock> mem 0x1c20084-0x1c20087 on aw_ccu0
aw_mmcclk0: <Allwinner MMC Clock> mem 0x1c20088-0x1c2008b on aw_ccu0
aw_mmcclk1: <Allwinner MMC Clock> mem 0x1c2008c-0x1c2008f on aw_ccu0
aw_mmcclk2: <Allwinner MMC Clock> mem 0x1c20090-0x1c20093 on aw_ccu0
aw_mmcclk3: <Allwinner MMC Clock> mem 0x1c20094-0x1c20097 on aw_ccu0
aw_modclk2: <Allwinner Module Clock> mem 0x1c20098-0x1c2009b on aw_ccu0
aw_modclk3: <Allwinner Module Clock> mem 0x1c2009c-0x1c2009f on aw_ccu0
aw_modclk4: <Allwinner Module Clock> mem 0x1c200a0-0x1c200a3 on aw_ccu0
aw_modclk5: <Allwinner Module Clock> mem 0x1c200a4-0x1c200a7 on aw_ccu0
aw_modclk6: <Allwinner Module Clock> mem 0x1c200a8-0x1c200ab on aw_ccu0
aw_modclk7: <Allwinner Module Clock> mem 0x1c200ac-0x1c200af on aw_ccu0
aw_modclk8: <Allwinner Module Clock> mem 0x1c200b0-0x1c200b3 on aw_ccu0
aw_modclk9: <Allwinner Module Clock> mem 0x1c200b4-0x1c200b7 on aw_ccu0
aw_modclk10: <Allwinner Module Clock> mem 0x1c200c4-0x1c200c7 on aw_ccu0
aw_usbclk0: <Allwinner USB Clocks> mem 0x1c200cc-0x1c200cf on aw_ccu0
aw_modclk11: <Allwinner Module Clock> mem 0x1c200d4-0x1c200d7 on aw_ccu0
aw_gate3: <Allwinner DRAM Clock Gates> mem 0x1c20100-0x1c20103 on aw_ccu0
aw_codecclk0: <Allwinner CODEC Clock> mem 0x1c20140-0x1c20143 on aw_ccu0
clk_fixed1: <Fixed clock> on aw_ccu0
clk_fixed2: <Fixed clock> on aw_ccu0
aw_gmacclk0: <Allwinner Module Clock> mem 0x1c20164-0x1c20167 on aw_ccu0
clk_fixed3: <Fixed factor clock> on aw_ccu0
aw_pll4: <Allwinner PLL Clock> mem 0x1c20010-0x1c20013 on aw_ccu0
aw_pll5: <Allwinner PLL Clock> mem 0x1c20030-0x1c20033 on aw_ccu0
aw_hdmiclk0: <Allwinner HDMI Clock> mem 0x1c20150-0x1c20153 on aw_ccu0
aw_lcdclk0: <Allwinner LCD CH0 Clock> mem 0x1c20118-0x1c2011b on aw_ccu0
aw_lcdclk1: <Allwinner LCD CH1 Clock> mem 0x1c2012c-0x1c2012f on aw_ccu0
aw_debeclk0: <Allwinner Display Engine Backend Clock> mem 0x1c20104-0x1c20107 on aw_ccu0
simplebus0: <Flattened device tree simple bus> on ofwbus0
regfix0: <Fixed Regulator> on ofwbus0
regfix1: <Fixed Regulator> on ofwbus0
regfix2: <Fixed Regulator> on ofwbus0
regfix3: <Fixed Regulator> on ofwbus0
regfix4: <Fixed Regulator> on ofwbus0
regfix5: <Fixed Regulator> on ofwbus0
regfix6: <Fixed Regulator> on ofwbus0
gpio0: <Allwinner GPIO/Pinmux controller> mem 0x1c20800-0x1c20bff irq 10024 on simplebus0
gpiobus0: <OFW GPIO bus> on gpio0
gic0: <ARM Generic Interrupt Controller> mem 0x1c81000-0x1c81fff,0x1c82000-0x1c82fff,0x1c84000-0x1c85fff,0x1c86000-0x1c87fff irq 10055 on simplebus0
gic0: pn 0x10, arch 0x2, rev 0x1, implementer 0x43b irqs 160
generic_timer0: <ARMv7 Generic Timer> irq 10000,10001,10002,10003 on ofwbus0
Timecounter "ARM MPCore Timecounter" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 1000
Event timer "ARM MPCore Eventtimer" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 1000
rtc0: <Allwinner RTC> mem 0x1c20d00-0x1c20d1f irq 10031 on simplebus0
cpulist0: <Open Firmware CPU Group> on ofwbus0
cpu0: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0
cpu1: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0
a10_sramc0: <Allwinner sramc module> mem 0x1c00000-0x1c0002f on simplebus0
a10dmac0: <Allwinner DMA controller> mem 0x1c02000-0x1c02fff irq 10007 on simplebus0
a10_mmc0: <Allwinner Integrated MMC/SD controller> mem 0x1c0f000-0x1c0ffff irq 10011 on simplebus0
mmc0: <MMC/SD bus> on a10_mmc0
awusbphy0: <Allwinner USB PHY> mem 0x1c13400-0x1c1340f,0x1c14800-0x1c14803,0x1c1c800-0x1c1c803 on simplebus0
ehci0: <Allwinner Integrated USB 2.0 controller> mem 0x1c14000-0x1c140ff irq 10016 on simplebus0
usbus0: EHCI version 1.0
usbus0 on ehci0
ahci0: <Allwinner Integrated AHCI controller> mem 0x1c18000-0x1c18fff irq 10020 on simplebus0
ahci0: AHCI v1.10 with 1 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahci0: quirks=0x2<NOPMP>
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ehci1: <Allwinner Integrated USB 2.0 controller> mem 0x1c1c000-0x1c1c0ff irq 10021 on simplebus0
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci1
gpioled0: <GPIO led> at pin 149 on gpiobus0
gpioc0: <GPIO controller> on gpio0
aw_wdog0: <Allwinner A10 Watchdog> mem 0x1c20c90-0x1c20c9f on simplebus0
pcm0: <Allwinner Audio Codec> mem 0x1c22c00-0x1c22c3f irq 10035 on simplebus0
uart0: <16750 or compatible> mem 0x1c28000-0x1c283ff irq 10037 on simplebus0
uart0: console (115384,n,8,1)
uart1: <16750 or compatible> mem 0x1c28c00-0x1c28fff irq 10040 on simplebus0
uart2: <16750 or compatible> mem 0x1c29c00-0x1c29fff irq 10044 on simplebus0
iichb0: <Allwinner Integrated I2C Bus Controller> mem 0x1c2ac00-0x1c2afff irq 10045 on simplebus0
iicbus0: <OFW I2C bus> on iichb0
iic0: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus0
axp209_pmu0: <X-Power AXP209 Power Management Unit> at addr 0x68 irq 10058 on iicbus0
iichb1: <Allwinner Integrated I2C Bus Controller> mem 0x1c2b400-0x1c2b7ff irq 10047 on simplebus0
iicbus1: <OFW I2C bus> on iichb1
iic1: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus1
dwc0: <A20 Gigabit Ethernet Controller> mem 0x1c50000-0x1c5ffff irq 10050 on simplebus0
dwc0: Can't reset DWC.
device_attach: dwc0 attach returned 6
a10hdmi0: <Allwinner HDMI TX> mem 0x1c16000-0x1c16fff on simplebus0
pcm1: <Allwinner HDMI Audio> on simplebus0
fb0: <Allwinner Framebuffer> mem 0x1e60000-0x1e6ffff,0x1c0c000-0x1c0cfff on simplebus0
cryptosoft0: <software crypto>
Timecounters tick every 10.000 msec
usbus0: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen1.1: <Allwinner> at usbus1
uhub0: <Allwinner EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen0.1: <Allwinner> at usbus0
uhub1: <Allwinner EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
mmcsd0: 16GB <SDHC 0000 0.0 SN 0001130F MFG 07/2014 by 0 0x0000> at mmc0 50.0MHz/4bit/65535-block
Release APs
WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ufs/rootfs [rw]...
uhub0: 1 port with 1 removable, self powered
uhub1: 1 port with 1 removable, self powered
Setting hostuuid: 248aac58-1dd2-11b2-a3b4-b7bcc1a39a7a.
Setting hostid: 0x36af2ee4.
No suitable dump device was found.
Starting file system checks:
/dev/ufs/rootfs: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
/dev/ufs/rootfs: clean, 3569037 free (213 frags, 446103 blocks, 0.0% fragmentation)
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x0bda> at usbus1
Mounting local file systems:.
Setting hostname: a20.
Setting up harvesting:[UMA],[FS_ATIME],SWI,INTERRUPT,NET_NG,NET_ETHER,NET_TUN,MOUSE,KEYBOARD,ATTACH,CACHED
Feeding entropy:random: unblocking device.
.
Starting Network: lo0.
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
   options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
   inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
   inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1
   inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
   groups: lo
   nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
ELF ldconfig path: /lib /usr/lib /usr/lib/compat
Soft Float compatibility ldconfig path:
Starting devd.
urtwn0: <vendor 0x0bda product 0x8178, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 2> on usbus1
urtwn0: MAC/BB RTL8192CU, RF 6052 2T2R
urtwn0: enabling 11n
add net fe80::: gateway ::1
add net ff02::: gateway ::1
add net ::ffff:0.0.0.0: gateway ::1
add net ::0.0.0.0: gateway ::1
Generating host.conf.
Creating and/or trimming log files.
Starting syslogd.
Clearing /tmp (X related).
Updating motd:.
Mounting late file systems:.
Performing sanity check on sshd configuration.
Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key

Starting sshd.
Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key

Starting cron.
Starting background file system checks in 60 seconds.

Thu Jan  1 00:00:39 UTC 1970


FreeBSD/arm (a20) (ttyu0)



login:
```
In the above listing shows that the initialization of the network device problems:
`dwc0: <A20 Gigabit Ethernet Controller> mem 0x1c50000-0x1c5ffff irq 10050 on simplebus0
dwc0: Can't reset DWC.
device_attach: dwc0 attach returned 6`

And, of course, the system detects only the network interface lo0:

```
root@a20:~ # ifconfig

lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
  options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
  inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
  inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1
  inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
  groups: lo
  nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
root@a20:
```

How to resolve this issue with the network device?

In addition, when accessing the file system, sometimes there is a message:

```
lock order reversal:
1st 0xc4243034 ufs (ufs) @ /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_mount.c:1222
2nd 0xc40bd814 syncer (syncer) @ /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_subr.c:2639
stack backtrace:
```

What I do with the file system is not so?

Advance grateful for the answers.
Ogogon.


----------



## Phishfry (May 14, 2016)

I see the same problem as you. I tried using the previous BPi image(r296485) and it appeared network was broke too. I am using an older -current version now. I think the image I am using is from November that I had it stored. Console only.


----------



## ogogon (May 14, 2016)

Phishfry said:


> I see the same problem as you. I tried using the previous BPi image(r296485) and it appeared network was broke too. I am using an older -current version now. I think the image I am using is from November that I had it stored. Console only.


What is the cause of this problem? It is only at BPi-R1 or the entire family Banana Pi?

OpenWRT works with a network R1 is quite normal. This means that the driver codes are readily available.

Do I understand correctly, there is a some version of FreeBSD/arm that has no problem with the network?


----------



## Phishfry (May 14, 2016)

OK I just tested this for you. You want to use the image below from 2-17-2016 r295683 as it has working dwc0 adapter.
Due to the nature of FreeBSD -Current things break and get fixed there. So keep that in mind. It is not stable. In development.
Here is a link to the latest good version for me:
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/s...NT-arm-armv6-BANANAPI-20160217-r295683.img.xz

While testing older versions this morning I noticed that one thing on this board that is different then most maker boards is the full SD slot. I use microSD cards with a piggyback adapter and noticed severe differences in the way they worked together. Several combinations would not work and throw errors. Lexar and Sandisk adapters must be different I dunno.


----------



## ogogon (May 14, 2016)

Phishfry said:


> OK I just tested this for you. You want to use the image below from 2-17-2016 r295683 as it has working dwc0 adapter.
> Due to the nature of FreeBSD -Current things break and get fixed there. So keep that in mind. It is not stable. In development.
> Here is a link to the latest good version for me:
> ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/s...NT-arm-armv6-BANANAPI-20160217-r295683.img.xz



I have installed FreeBSD-11.0-CURRENT-arm-armv6-BANANAPI-20160217-r295683.img.xz. The result is almost identical to the previous one.

```
U-Boot SPL 2015.04 (Feb 17 2016 - 04:52:26)
DRAM: 1024 MiB
CPU: 912000000Hz, AXI/AHB/APB: 3/2/2


U-Boot 2015.04 (Feb 17 2016 - 04:52:26) Allwinner Technology

CPU:  Allwinner A20 (SUN7I)
I2C:  ready
DRAM:  1 GiB
WARNING: Caches not enabled
MMC:  SUNXI SD/MMC: 0
reading u-boot.env

** Unable to read "u-boot.env" from mmc0:1 **
Using default environment

In:  serial
Out:  serial
Err:  serial
SCSI:  SUNXI SCSI INIT
SATA link 0 timeout.
AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 1 ports 3 Gbps 0x1 impl SATA mode
flags: ncq stag pm led clo only pmp pio slum part ccc apst
Net:  dwmac.1c50000
starting USB...
USB0:  USB EHCI 1.00
scanning bus 0 for devices... 1 USB Device(s) found
USB1:  USB EHCI 1.00
scanning bus 1 for devices... 2 USB Device(s) found
  scanning usb for storage devices... 0 Storage Device(s) found
Hit any key to stop autoboot:  0
Booting from: mmc 0 ubldr
reading ubldr
262739 bytes read in 67 ms (3.7 MiB/s)
## Starting application at 0x42000094 ...
Consoles: U-Boot console


Compatible U-Boot API signature found @7f235408





FreeBSD/armv6 U-Boot loader, Revision 1.2


(root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org, Wed Feb 17 05:15:53 UTC 2016)





DRAM: 1024MB


MMC Device 1 not found
MMC Device 2 not found
MMC Device 3 not found
MMC Device 1 not found
Number of U-Boot devices: 3


U-Boot env: loaderdev='mmc 0'


Found U-Boot device: disk


  Checking unit=1 slice=<auto> partition=<auto>... good.


Booting from disk1s2a:


/boot/kernel/kernel data=0x5d7f24+0xa40dc syms=[0x4+0x81880+0x4+0x940cb]





Hit [Enter] to boot immediately, or any other key for command prompt.



Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 9 seconds...
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 8 seconds...
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 7 seconds...
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 6 seconds...
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 5 seconds...
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 4 seconds...
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 3 seconds...
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 2 seconds...
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 1 second...
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel]...


/boot/dtb/bananapi.dtb size=0x1192


Loaded DTB from file 'bananapi.dtb'.


Kernel entry at 0x42200100...


Kernel args: (null)


KDB: debugger backends: ddb
KDB: current backend: ddb
Copyright (c) 1992-2016 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
   The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 11.0-CURRENT #0 r295683: Wed Feb 17 05:22:46 UTC 2016
  root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/arm.armv6/usr/src/sys/A20 arm
FreeBSD clang version 3.7.1 (tags/RELEASE_371/final 255217) 20151225
WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.
CPU: Cortex A7 rev 4 (Cortex-A core)
Supported features: ARM_ISA THUMB2 JAZELLE THUMBEE ARMv4 Security_Ext
WB enabled LABT branch prediction disabled
LoUU:2 LoC:3 LoUIS:2
Cache level 1:
32KB/64B 4-way data cache WB Read-Alloc Write-Alloc
32KB/32B 2-way instruction cache Read-Alloc
Cache level 2:
256KB/64B 8-way unified cache WB Read-Alloc Write-Alloc
real memory  = 1073741824 (1024 MB)
avail memory = 1037066240 (989 MB)
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
random: entropy device external interface
ofwbus0: <Open Firmware Device Tree>
simplebus0: <Flattened device tree simple bus> on ofwbus0
simplebus0: Invalid #interrupt-cells property value <3>, assuming <1>
simplebus0: Invalid #interrupt-cells property value <3>, assuming <1>
a20_cpu_cfg0: <A20 CPU Configuration Module> mem 0x1c25c00-0x1c25fff on simplebus0
gic0: <ARM Generic Interrupt Controller> mem 0x1c81000-0x1c81fff,0x1c82000-0x1c820ff,0x1c84000-0x1c85fff,0x1c86000-0x1c87fff irq 4 on simplebus0
gic0: pn 0x10, arch 0x2, rev 0x1, implementer 0x43b irqs 160
gpio0: <Allwinner GPIO controller> mem 0x1c20800-0x1c20bff irq 11 on simplebus0
generic_timer0: <ARMv7 Generic Timer> irq 0,1,2,3 on ofwbus0
gic0: unsupported trigger/polarity configuration 0x08
gic0: unsupported trigger/polarity configuration 0x08
gic0: unsupported trigger/polarity configuration 0x08
Timecounter "ARM MPCore Timecounter" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 1000
Event timer "ARM MPCore Eventtimer" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 1000
a10_ccm0: <Allwinner Clock Control Module> mem 0x1c20000-0x1c203ff on simplebus0
a10_sramc0: <Allwinner sramc module> mem 0x1c00000-0x1c00fff on simplebus0
a10wd0: <Allwinner A10 Watchdog> mem 0x1c20c90-0x1c20c9f on simplebus0
gpiobus0: <OFW GPIO bus> on gpio0
gpioled0: <GPIO led> at pin 248 on gpiobus0
gpioc0: <GPIO controller> on gpio0
ehci0: <Allwinner Integrated USB 2.0 controller> mem 0x1c14000-0x1c14fff irq 12 on simplebus0
usbus0: EHCI version 1.0
usbus0 on ehci0
ehci1: <Allwinner Integrated USB 2.0 controller> mem 0x1c1c000-0x1c1cfff irq 13 on simplebus0
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci1
a10_mmc0: <Allwinner Integrated MMC/SD controller> mem 0x1c0f000-0x1c0ffff irq 14 on simplebus0
mmc0: <MMC/SD bus> on a10_mmc0
ahci0: <Allwinner Integrated AHCI controller> mem 0x1c18000-0x1c18fff irq 15 on simplebus0
ahci0: AHCI v1.10 with 1 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahci0: quirks=0x2<NOPMP>
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
uart0: <16750 or compatible> mem 0x1c28000-0x1c283ff irq 16 on simplebus0
uart0: console (115200,n,8,1)
dwc0: <A20 Gigabit Ethernet Controller> mem 0x1c50000-0x1c5ffff irq 18 on simplebus0
dwc0: Can't reset DWC.
device_attach: dwc0 attach returned 6
a10dmac0: <Allwinner DMA controller> mem 0x1c02000-0x1c02fff irq 19 on simplebus0
cryptosoft0: <software crypto>
Timecounters tick every 10.000 msec
usbus0: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
IPsec: Initialized Security Association Processing.
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <Allwinner> at usbus0
uhub0: <Allwinner EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Allwinner> at usbus1
uhub1: <Allwinner EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
mmcsd0: 16GB <SDHC 0000 0.0 SN 0001130F MFG 07/2014 by 0 0x0000> at mmc0 50.0MHz/4bit/65535-block
Release APs
WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ufs/rootfs [rw]...
warning: no time-of-day clock registered, system time will not be set accurately
uhub0: 1 port with 1 removable, self powered
uhub1: 1 port with 1 removable, self powered
Setting hostuuid: 24e0ea85-d537-11e5-9570-4ff84d577eef.
Setting hostid: 0x87e02cac.
No suitable dump device was found.
Starting file system checks:
/dev/ufs/rootfs: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
/dev/ufs/rootfs: clean, 3566711 free (175 frags, 445817 blocks, 0.0% fragmentation)
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x0bda> at usbus1
Mounting local file systems:.
Setting hostname: a20.
Setting up harvesting:[UMA],[FS_ATIME],SWI,INTERRUPT,NET_NG,NET_ETHER,NET_TUN,MOUSE,KEYBOARD,ATTACH,CACHED
Feeding entropy:random: unblocking device.
.
Starting Network: lo0.
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
   options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
   inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
   inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1
   inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
   groups: lo
   nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
ELF ldconfig path: /lib /usr/lib /usr/lib/compat
Soft Float compatibility ldconfig path:
Starting devd.
urtwn0: <vendor 0x0bda product 0x8178, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 2> on usbus1
urtwn0: MAC/BB RTL8192CU, RF 6052 2T2R
add net fe80::: gateway ::1
add net ff02::: gateway ::1
add net ::ffff:0.0.0.0: gateway ::1
add net ::0.0.0.0: gateway ::1
Creating and/or trimming log files.
Starting syslogd.
Starting casperd.
Clearing /tmp (X related).
Updating motd:.
Mounting late file systems:.
Performing sanity check on sshd configuration.
Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key

Starting sshd.
Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key

Starting cron.
Starting background file system checks in 60 seconds.

Wed Feb 17 05:40:48 UTC 2016


FreeBSD/arm (a20) (ttyu0)



login: root
Password:
Feb 17 05:40:53 a20 login: ROOT LOGIN (root) ON ttyu0

Last login: Wed Feb 17 05:39:41 on ttyu0
FreeBSD 11.0-CURRENT (A20) #0 r295683: Wed Feb 17 05:22:46 UTC 2016

Welcome to FreeBSD!

Release Notes, Errata: https://www.FreeBSD.org/releases/
Security Advisories:  https://www.FreeBSD.org/security/
FreeBSD Handbook:  https://www.FreeBSD.org/handbook/
FreeBSD FAQ:  https://www.FreeBSD.org/faq/
Questions List: https://lists.FreeBSD.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-questions/
FreeBSD Forums:  https://forums.FreeBSD.org/

Documents installed with the system are in the /usr/local/share/doc/freebsd/
directory, or can be installed later with:  pkg install en-freebsd-doc
For other languages, replace "en" with a language code like de or fr.

Show the version of FreeBSD installed:  freebsd-version ; uname -a
Please include that output and any error messages when posting questions.
Introduction to manual pages:  man man
FreeBSD directory layout:  man hier

Edit /etc/motd to change this login announcement.
root@a20:~ # uname -a

FreeBSD a20 11.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 11.0-CURRENT #0 r295683: Wed Feb 17 05:22:46 UTC 2016  root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/arm.armv6/usr/src/sys/A20  arm
root@a20:~ # ifconfig

lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
  options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
  inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
  inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1
  inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
  groups: lo
  nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
root@a20:~ #
***
*** DISCONNECT
*** time 20:24:02
***
```

However, there is a distinction to which I drew attention.

When I load the previous version (20160408-r297692) LEDs on the network connector does not light.

Now, after loading, begin to glow the left green LEDs of each connector, excluding the rightmost connector of the four connector's module.


----------



## Phishfry (May 14, 2016)

Here is mine:

```
U-Boot SPL 2015.04 (Feb 17 2016 - 04:52:26)
DRAM: 1024 MiB
CPU: 912000000Hz, AXI/AHB/APB: 3/2/2


U-Boot 2015.04 (Feb 17 2016 - 04:52:26) Allwinner Technology

CPU:  Allwinner A20 (SUN7I)
I2C:  ready
DRAM:  1 GiB
WARNING: Caches not enabled
MMC:  SUNXI SD/MMC: 0
reading u-boot.env

** Unable to read "u-boot.env" from mmc0:1 **
Using default environment

In:  serial
Out:  serial
Err:  serial
SCSI:  SUNXI SCSI INIT
SATA link 0 timeout.
AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 1 ports 3 Gbps 0x1 impl SATA mode
flags: ncq stag pm led clo only pmp pio slum part ccc apst
Net:  dwmac.1c50000
starting USB...
USB0:  USB EHCI 1.00
scanning bus 0 for devices... cannot reset port 1!?
1 USB Device(s) found
USB1:  USB EHCI 1.00
scanning bus 1 for devices... 1 USB Device(s) found
  scanning usb for storage devices... 0 Storage Device(s) found
Hit any key to stop autoboot:  0
Booting from: mmc 0 ubldr
reading ubldr
262739 bytes read in 67 ms (3.7 MiB/s)
## Starting application at 0x42000094 ...
Consoles: U-Boot console
Compatible U-Boot API signature found @7f235408

FreeBSD/armv6 U-Boot loader, Revision 1.2
(root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org, Wed Feb 17 05:15:53 UTC 2016)

DRAM: 1024MB
MMC Device 1 not found
MMC Device 2 not found
MMC Device 3 not found
MMC Device 1 not found
Number of U-Boot devices: 3
U-Boot env: loaderdev='mmc 0'
Found U-Boot device: disk
  Checking unit=1 slice=<auto> partition=<auto>... good.
Booting from disk1s2a:
/boot/kernel/kernel data=0x5d7f24+0xa40dc syms=[0x4+0x81880+0x4+0x940cb]

Hit [Enter] to boot immediately, or any other key for command prompt.
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel]...
/boot/dtb/bananapi.dtb size=0x1192
Loaded DTB from file 'bananapi.dtb'.
Kernel entry at 0x42200100...
Kernel args: (null)
KDB: debugger backends: ddb
KDB: current backend: ddb
Copyright (c) 1992-2016 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
  The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 11.0-CURRENT #0 r295683: Wed Feb 17 05:22:46 UTC 2016
  root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/arm.armv6/usr/src/sys/A20 arm
FreeBSD clang version 3.7.1 (tags/RELEASE_371/final 255217) 20151225
WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.
CPU: Cortex A7 rev 4 (Cortex-A core)
 Supported features: ARM_ISA THUMB2 JAZELLE THUMBEE ARMv4 Security_Ext
 WB enabled LABT branch prediction disabled
LoUU:2 LoC:3 LoUIS:2
Cache level 1:
 32KB/64B 4-way data cache WB Read-Alloc Write-Alloc
 32KB/32B 2-way instruction cache Read-Alloc
Cache level 2:
 256KB/64B 8-way unified cache WB Read-Alloc Write-Alloc
real memory  = 1073741824 (1024 MB)
avail memory = 1037066240 (989 MB)
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
random: entropy device external interface
ofwbus0: <Open Firmware Device Tree>
simplebus0: <Flattened device tree simple bus> on ofwbus0
simplebus0: Invalid #interrupt-cells property value <3>, assuming <1>
simplebus0: Invalid #interrupt-cells property value <3>, assuming <1>
a20_cpu_cfg0: <A20 CPU Configuration Module> mem 0x1c25c00-0x1c25fff on simplebus0
gic0: <ARM Generic Interrupt Controller> mem 0x1c81000-0x1c81fff,0x1c82000-0x1c820ff,0x1c84000-0x1c85fff,0x1c86000-0x1c87fff irq 4 on simplebus0
gic0: pn 0x10, arch 0x2, rev 0x1, implementer 0x43b irqs 160
gpio0: <Allwinner GPIO controller> mem 0x1c20800-0x1c20bff irq 11 on simplebus0
generic_timer0: <ARMv7 Generic Timer> irq 0,1,2,3 on ofwbus0
gic0: unsupported trigger/polarity configuration 0x08
gic0: unsupported trigger/polarity configuration 0x08
gic0: unsupported trigger/polarity configuration 0x08
Timecounter "ARM MPCore Timecounter" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 1000
Event timer "ARM MPCore Eventtimer" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 1000
a10_ccm0: <Allwinner Clock Control Module> mem 0x1c20000-0x1c203ff on simplebus0
a10_sramc0: <Allwinner sramc module> mem 0x1c00000-0x1c00fff on simplebus0
a10wd0: <Allwinner A10 Watchdog> mem 0x1c20c90-0x1c20c9f on simplebus0
gpiobus0: <OFW GPIO bus> on gpio0
gpioled0: <GPIO led> at pin 248 on gpiobus0
gpioc0: <GPIO controller> on gpio0
ehci0: <Allwinner Integrated USB 2.0 controller> mem 0x1c14000-0x1c14fff irq 12 on simplebus0
usbus0: EHCI version 1.0
usbus0 on ehci0
ehci1: <Allwinner Integrated USB 2.0 controller> mem 0x1c1c000-0x1c1cfff irq 13 on simplebus0
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci1
a10_mmc0: <Allwinner Integrated MMC/SD controller> mem 0x1c0f000-0x1c0ffff irq 14 on simplebus0
mmc0: <MMC/SD bus> on a10_mmc0
ahci0: <Allwinner Integrated AHCI controller> mem 0x1c18000-0x1c18fff irq 15 on simplebus0
ahci0: AHCI v1.10 with 1 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahci0: quirks=0x2<NOPMP>
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
uart0: <16750 or compatible> mem 0x1c28000-0x1c283ff irq 16 on simplebus0
uart0: console (115200,n,8,1)
dwc0: <A20 Gigabit Ethernet Controller> mem 0x1c50000-0x1c5ffff irq 18 on simplebus0
miibus0: <MII bus> on dwc0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 0 on miibus0
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto
rgephy1: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy1:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto
dwc0: Ethernet address: 02:d6:04:42:04:af
a10dmac0: <Allwinner DMA controller> mem 0x1c02000-0x1c02fff irq 19 on simplebus0
cryptosoft0: <software crypto>
Timecounters tick every 10.000 msec
usbus0: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
IPsec: Initialized Security Association Processing.
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <Allwinner> at usbus0
uhub0: <Allwinner EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Allwinner> at usbus1
uhub1: <Allwinner EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
mmcsd0: 4GB <SDHC SA04G 1.1 SN 22FFF2B1 MFG 03/2014 by 2 TM> at mmc0 50.0MHz/4bit/65535-block
Release APs
WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ufs/rootfs [rw]...
warning: no time-of-day clock registered, system time will not be set accurately
uhub0: 1 port with 1 removable, self powered
uhub1: 1 port with 1 removable, self powered
Growing root partition to fill device
GEOM_PART: mmcsd0s2 was automatically resized.
  Use `gpart commit mmcsd0s2` to save changes or `gpart undo mmcsd0s2` to revert them.
mmcsd0s2 resized
mmcsd0s2a resized
super-block backups (for fsck_ffs -b #) at:
 2029760, 2537152, 3044544, 3551936, 4059328, 4566720, 5074112, 5581504,
 6088896, 6596288, 7103680
/etc/rc: WARNING: hostid: unable to figure out a UUID from DMI data, generating a new one
Setting hostuuid: 327e4ebc-d537-11e5-a41a-9ba2dc13bf5b.
Setting hostid: 0x88503d8b.
No suitable dump device was found.
Starting file system checks:
/dev/ufs/rootfs: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
/dev/ufs/rootfs: clean, 712651 free (195 frags, 89057 blocks, 0.0% fragmentation)
Mounting local file systems:.
Setting hostname: a20.
Setting up harvesting:[UMA],[FS_ATIME],SWI,INTERRUPT,NET_NG,NET_ETHER,NET_TUN,MOUSE,KEYBOARD,ATTACH,CACHED
Feeding entropy:random: unblocking device.
.
dwc0: link state changed to DOWN
Starting Network: lo0 dwc0.
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
  options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
  inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
  inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
  inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
  groups: lo
  nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
dwc0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
  options=80008<VLAN_MTU,LINKSTATE>
  ether 02:d6:04:42:04:af
  media: Ethernet autoselect (none)
  status: no carrier
  nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
ELF ldconfig path: /lib /usr/lib /usr/lib/compat
Soft Float compatibility ldconfig path:
Starting devd.
dwc0: link state changed to UP
Starting dhclient.
DHCPDISCOVER on dwc0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4
DHCPDISCOVER on dwc0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
DHCPDISCOVER on dwc0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 18
DHCPDISCOVER on dwc0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10
ip length 328 disagrees with bytes received 332.
accepting packet with data after udp payload.
DHCPOFFER from 192.168.1.1
DHCPREQUEST on dwc0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
ip length 328 disagrees with bytes received 332.
accepting packet with data after udp payload.
DHCPACK from 192.168.1.1
bound to 192.168.1.236 -- renewal in 3600 seconds.
add net fe80::: gateway ::1
add net ff02::: gateway ::1
add net ::ffff:0.0.0.0: gateway ::1
add net ::0.0.0.0: gateway ::1
Generating host.conf.
Creating and/or trimming log files.
Starting syslogd.
Starting casperd.
Clearing /tmp (X related).
Updating motd:.
Mounting late file systems:.
Generating RSA host key.
2048 SHA256:5O/ln6SCoKKDDuTmc0p2AV/fW7Fyet1Vc78WG3V5ALs root@a20 (RSA)
Generating ECDSA host key.
256 SHA256:PXWCk47mvsg7UUyU1cXBwKJbJFPPQkN2zcUPGK1nhck root@a20 (ECDSA)
Generating ED25519 host key.
256 SHA256:OOp4MOBLZbose1T8HVnRk20/PNlzgGLd3bDvJORPgBI root@a20 (ED25519)
Performing sanity check on sshd configuration.
Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
Starting sshd.
Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
Starting cron.
Starting background file system checks in 60 seconds.
lock order reversal:
 1st 0xc432ba54 ufs (ufs) @ /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_subr.c:2476
 2nd 0xd9118d80 bufwait (bufwait) @ /usr/src/sys/ufs/ffs/ffs_vnops.c:263
 3rd 0xc4545b74 ufs (ufs) @ /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_subr.c:2476
stack backtrace:
mount: /dev/ufs/rootfs: Device busy

Wed Feb 17 05:30:03 UTC 2016

FreeBSD/arm (a20) (ttyu0)

login: root
Password:
Feb 17 07:17:01 a20 login: ROOT LOGIN (root) ON ttyu0
FreeBSD 11.0-CURRENT (A20) #0 r295683: Wed Feb 17 05:22:46 UTC 2016

Welcome to FreeBSD!

Release Notes, Errata: https://www.FreeBSD.org/releases/
Security Advisories:  https://www.FreeBSD.org/security/
FreeBSD Handbook:  https://www.FreeBSD.org/handbook/
FreeBSD FAQ:  https://www.FreeBSD.org/faq/
Questions List: https://lists.FreeBSD.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-questions/
FreeBSD Forums:  https://forums.FreeBSD.org/

Documents installed with the system are in the /usr/local/share/doc/freebsd/
directory, or can be installed later with:  pkg install en-freebsd-doc
For other languages, replace "en" with a language code like de or fr.

Show the version of FreeBSD installed:  freebsd-version ; uname -a
Please include that output and any error messages when posting questions.
Introduction to manual pages:  man man
FreeBSD directory layout:  man hier

Edit /etc/motd to change this login announcement.
root@a20:~ # ping 8.8.8.8
PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=0 ttl=46 time=23.262 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=1 ttl=46 time=21.306 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=2 ttl=46 time=21.763 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=3 ttl=46 time=21.079 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=4 ttl=46 time=21.146 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=5 ttl=46 time=23.093 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=6 ttl=46 time=25.166 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=7 ttl=46 time=22.909 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=8 ttl=46 time=22.685 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=9 ttl=46 time=23.512 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=10 ttl=46 time=28.896 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=11 ttl=46 time=22.525 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=12 ttl=46 time=22.205 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=13 ttl=46 time=22.817 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=14 ttl=46 time=22.693 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=15 ttl=46 time=22.225 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=16 ttl=46 time=22.199 ms
^C
--- 8.8.8.8 ping statistics ---
17 packets transmitted, 17 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 21.079/22.911/28.896/1.774 ms
root@a20:~ #
```


----------



## ogogon (May 14, 2016)

Phishfry said:


> Here is mine:


Yes, I see that you have a properly initialized dwc0, also finded miibus0 and rgephy0. This does not occur on my board.
Under OpenWRT my board works fine. I do not really understand what is the difference between my and your BPi-R1 boards. There's no local settings, such as BIOS.

And what you have in loader.conf file?
And what write the "ifconfig" command in your system?


----------



## Phishfry (May 14, 2016)

Nothing added to it. Notice the disk is resized on bootup. This is from fresh install first boot.

Testing newest release and seeing the same as you:

```
dwc0: <A20 Gigabit Ethernet Controller> mem 0x1c50000-0x1c5ffff irq 10050 on simplebus0
dwc0: Can't reset DWC.
```

I actually have a regular BananaPi with a BPi sticker on it. RCA video output and SATA.


----------



## Phishfry (May 14, 2016)

My bad I see you have the BananaPi R1 Router board and I have the regular M1. They look really similar by boot messages. I believe yours has a bridge chip for the router.


----------



## ogogon (May 14, 2016)

Phishfry said:


> My bad I see you have the BananaPi R1 Router board and I have the regular M1. They look really similar by boot messages. I believe yours has a bridge chip for the router.


I will not deny it - I really use BPi-R1. And I have a great desire to do the router from it, to replace of recently burnt slim pc. This is why I bought it. It is quiet and does not get hot. I was also attracted by the possibility to connect a hard disk and shift to it the sections that are constantly changing. For example, /tmp, /var, /usr/ports, /home, etc. (There's even an ZFS have ...)

But now I see some serious problems. Am I the first user with BPI-R1? Or I do not understand something very obvious?


----------



## Phishfry (May 14, 2016)

I come from pfSense and I really like the layout of the BPi R1. There is limited fabric there to support 4 additional Gigabit LAN ports though.
I think the lawsuit threats from Lemaker kinda hurt the whole deal. BananaPi Pro and all..
The wifi module soldered-on should be a mini pci-e socket. SATA power available is low so no HDD usage or problems. SSD is fine.


----------



## Phishfry (May 15, 2016)

ogogon said:


> What I do with the file system is not so?


This is just a symptom of running -CURRENT as all of the debugging and witness features are turned on by default.
On RELEASE and STABLE you would not see the messages.


----------

